# Downeaster 8/1/09



## boulderdashcci (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi, just found this forum so this is my first post, but I'd like to share my first Amtrak experience. I have a feeling it's going to end up being long, as I enjoy writing, but I can understand if people skim through. Some back story: I have always been interested in trains since I was a little kid, have always lived near or pretty much on the NEC, and have used Boston's commuter rail and T system quite extensively, but have never had the opportunity to take Amtrak before. I am also a roller coaster enthusiast (hence the name, if someone wants to try to figure that out), and there were a couple of parks up in Maine I have been trying to get to for years but plans always just seem to fall through. I came the closest earlier in the year when I made the trek up there with a few friends only to find both parks closed due to weather (starting to seem like something doesn't want me to go lol).

In July I decided to make another run up there to get them. I don't own a car or drive at all because I'm so close to the T that I can get pretty much anywhere I want locally, but long distance is somewhat of a hassle. Enter the Downeaster. I wasn't sure this would work because long distance day trips usually have issues, but the schedule worked out just right to have plenty of time to spend in Maine and be back in Boston in time to catch the commuter rail home.

August 1st was supposed to have awesome weather, like the best so far for the year (anyone in the Boston area will know what I'm talking about). So I got myself up, took the commuter rail into Boston and headed for North Station. I ended up going all the way to South Station rather than getting off at Back Bay and taking the Orange Line up because it was just that nice out, which I was hoping was a good sign. Walked up Congress through the Financial District and by Faneuil Hall finally getting to North Station, got my tickets without any issue and waited for the train to start boarding. This was my first time to North and while it isn't as impressive as South I found it to be pretty nice.

We started boarding after about 20-30 minutes and then we were off to Maine. I experienced something on this trip that I never had before when traveling. Everyone (especially the staff) was extremely polite, the passengers all seemed cheerful, the train just had this great atmosphere to it that I've never got when flying or taking commuter rail. It felt to me like what I've heard and read about "classic railroading." The scenery, the whistle blowing at grade crossings, everything was quieter/smoother/less hectic...I'm not sure how else to describe it but it was a really nice feeling. The one negative of the trip up was a couple of kids in the seat behind me making some noises I could have done without....But I understand kids will be kids so I didn't let it get to me (I bet it would have on a plane, though). Despite alternating between 5-10 minutes behind schedule, we pulled into Old Orchard Beach (my destination) ahead of or right on schedule if I remember correctly.

The first park I did was Palace Playland, the carnival-ish place right next to Old Orchard Beach Station. I was here for maybe 10 minutes tops....took pictures, rode the two roller coasters, and then met up with a friend I knew who lived in that area and we headed for Funtown Splashtown, the second destination of the day. This park was far better than the things I had read about it. It was clean, had great atmosphere, a very fun wood coaster, and a nice balance of rides for kids up to adults. The new Wild Mouse coaster they just added is somewhat of a generic model you might find at your local fair, but it's a perfect fit for them. Excalibur, the aforementioned wood coaster, was pretty fun and I'd say it's probably one of the better large family rides I've come across. I've been to parks all over the country, and I think this is a very good one if you're looking for somewhere to take your kids during your Amtrak adventures (it's about 4 miles away from OOB on Rt 1, accessible by local trolley buses). It's not the best of it's category, but it's definitely not the worst.

After leaving the park around 8pm my friend dropped me off at Saco station to make my 8:20 train home. Saco is very nice and modern, and definitely one of the better stations I've been to. This train was far less crowded but still had a generally good atmosphere and once again the staff were very nice. We pulled into Boston again on schedule at around 10:30 if I remember correctly, but this time I took the Orange Line to Back Bay as I was too tired and it was too late to be wandering around Boston alone. Caught my commuter rail train and made it home to Canton.

Overall it was a great day and I'm glad these are the circumstances in which I finally made it up there. I came away with 2 new parks I had never been to, a top 20 wood coaster (respectable), and a new favorite mode of long distance transportation. I'm definitely going to be looking into Amtrak more seriously now when I plan my trips...the extra time it takes to get places is made up for by the quality of the travel. In fact, I'll probably be repeating this trip this summer for an enthusiast event. Additionally, I may have a way to get down to New Jersey with a friend but not back up here...in which case I'll be looking to Amtrak (hoping to make the Acela work as I've been wanting to take it for years).

Anyway, sorry this was so long, just thought I'd share my positive experience on the Downeaster. I can post some pictures from the day if anyone wants, although I didn't have my usual camera with me so they aren't all that great.

-Freddie


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, glad you enjoyed your train ride! Trains take people to interesting places, there's lots of theme and amusement parks all over the US that you can get to riding trains, just have to have the time! If you come to Texas on the Eagle or Sunset Ltd. we have two Six Flags, a Fiesta Texas

and Schliterbahn Water Park in New Braunfles just to mention a few. I'm sure you watch the travel Channel, they have all kinds of shows of this nature! Now that you discovered Amtrak be sure and keep in touch with the forum, join AGR, if you want free trips get an AGR Master Card and youy'll be riding trains alot!


----------



## boulderdashcci (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I do know all about the Texas parks (and pretty much every major park in the world) however I haven't made it out there yet. Almost did this year, but couldn't get the money together. However, I have a friend out there I could probably stay with/have him show me around so flying in might be a better option for that kind of trip.

There are a couple crazy trips I was looking into however....one being a pretty extensive multi-city trip from Boston out to to Milwaukee via upstate New York. While it would cross paths with a lot of places I have already been to, I would get a lot of new stuff out of it as well. However I'd have to look into this a lot further to see if it's feasible and how much money would be involved with it, as it's a pretty ridiculous trip. At the moment I'm just looking forward to my second Downeaster as well as the possible Acela or Northeast Regional trips next summer.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 2, 2010)

Well if you do ride the Acela, make sure you leave enough time to do the world famous Cyclone in Coney Island. Assuming that you haven't already done that one.


----------



## boulderdashcci (Jan 2, 2010)

Hit the Cyclone in 2008 along with Rye Playland. That's one of the few "famous" coasters I've been on that lives up to the hype...It was ridiculously intense. However, part of going down to NJ with the friend would involve a day in NYC with some Coney Island time, as he's a coaster person as well but has never been. Looking forward to going again if that does happen, it's one of my favorite rides.


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 2, 2010)

boulderdashcci said:


> At the moment I'm just looking forward to my second Downeaster as well as the possible Acela or Northeast Regional trips next summer.


Aloha

While I was born in the east, last Halloween weekend was my first ride on the Downeaster as part of this forum's annual gathering.

I fell in love with rollercoasters (many other rail fans also) when I was a youngster. I was more afraid to tell "Barbara" in my class while visiting Clemiton Lake Park that I was afraid of the Jackrabit. So waaaaaay back then I became a coaster addict. I never rote down a list of coasters I have ridden, but give me a Woodie any day. Sometimes I wonder what happened to Barbara, and what/where she is today.

Just mentally listed them and I was at 20, and just realized did not count any at Disney World or Magic Mountain. Do you remember the "Virginia Reel", "Bobsled" or Steeplechase" in Coney Island? One park I have not visited yet is Cedar Point, which Amtrak will be a part of the trip. Counting parks I have visited so far I was at 14.

Making a guess is your name taken from a coaster at Ceder Point?

Lastly, for now welcome to the forum, and Mahalo for the report.

Eric


----------



## boulderdashcci (Jan 2, 2010)

The name is actually from a wood coaster built on the side of a mountain in Connecticut (CCI is the builder's name). I have in fact been to Cedar Point as well as Clementon Lake....unfortunately I didn't get to ride the Jack Rabbit as it was standing but not operating for it's last few years before being taken down. I did ride J2 which is a much more modern and probably a hell of a lot more aggressive wood coaster which they built in 2004, and that's become one of my favorites. I have researched some of the older rides and parks of Coney Island but the stuff you mentioned is long gone. The only really classic attractions still there are Cyclone, Wonder Wheel, the Parachute Tower (which was part of Steeplechase Park that is now Keyspan Park, the Brooklyn Cyclone's stadium) though that one isn't operational any longer. I too am definitely a wood coaster fan though, and have been on nearly 50 woodies alone. If you ever happen to find yourself in the middle of nowhere in Indiana, check out Holiday World. They have perhaps the best collection (other parks have more, but do not match the quality) of wood coasters in the world.

I have tons of coaster pictures on my Flickr as well as some train pictures too if anyone's interested. As I said I live very close to the NEC (the tracks are basically in my back yard) so I have some MBTA and Acela/NE Regonal stuff on there as well as the Downeaster trip pics I mentioned.

How would you guys rank the Downeaster against the rest of the system? I've heard that it's fairly above average, but can I expect the same things from other trains as well?


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 2, 2010)

boulderdashcci said:


> How would you guys rank the Downeaster against the rest of the system? I've heard that it's fairly above average, but can I expect the same things from other trains as well?


I did the Downeaster for the first and only time on Halloween during the Gathering.

I found it much nicer than most other Amtrak trains in the east. Except for the noise of this group of 40 or so in the car! :lol: (All 40 in the car were in our group!  ) Personally, I find that people and the staff on trains are generally friendler on Western trains (west of Chicago and New Orleans) than on eastern trains. Even people from the east while on western trains or people from the west while on eastern trains.

I also live on the NEC, and I find a Regional to be much different than (for example) a Cascade or Surfliner.

And welcome aboard!


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Aloha

After looking at you coaster picture, which were fun to see, I was to tired to comment on the Downeaster. I glad I waited as the The_Traveler was better than I would have been separating the Gathering reaction from Just the train. I aggree with him there 100%.


----------



## acelafan (Jan 2, 2010)

boulderdashcci said:


> The name is actually from a wood coaster built on the side of a mountain in Connecticut (CCI is the builder's name). I have in fact been to Cedar Point as well as Clementon Lake....unfortunately I didn't get to ride the Jack Rabbit as it was standing but not operating for it's last few years before being taken down. I did ride J2 which is a much more modern and probably a hell of a lot more aggressive wood coaster which they built in 2004, and that's become one of my favorites. I have researched some of the older rides and parks of Coney Island but the stuff you mentioned is long gone. The only really classic attractions still there are Cyclone, Wonder Wheel, the Parachute Tower (which was part of Steeplechase Park that is now Keyspan Park, the Brooklyn Cyclone's stadium) though that one isn't operational any longer. I too am definitely a wood coaster fan though, and have been on nearly 50 woodies alone. If you ever happen to find yourself in the middle of nowhere in Indiana, check out Holiday World. They have perhaps the best collection (other parks have more, but do not match the quality) of wood coasters in the world.
> I have tons of coaster pictures on my Flickr as well as some train pictures too if anyone's interested. As I said I live very close to the NEC (the tracks are basically in my back yard) so I have some MBTA and Acela/NE Regonal stuff on there as well as the Downeaster trip pics I mentioned.
> 
> How would you guys rank the Downeaster against the rest of the system? I've heard that it's fairly above average, but can I expect the same things from other trains as well?


Hi, thanks for your report - glad to hear you enjoyed the Downeaster! I rode it twice while I was home on vacation with my folks over the holidays. I agree that the staff on that particular train is extra-friendly and pleasant. They also have "train hosts" and the one our train was quite a jolly fellow!







I'm not too much of a roller coaster fan (weak stomach!) but I have done a few in Disney World and Six Flags in Atlanta. When I was growing up in central Mass, my family would occasionally visit Whalom Park in Lunenburg, MA. I think there was a coaster there, but I don't remember riding it. I do remember doing those teacups things and getting really dizzy! Welcome to AU and hope you get a chance to share more train stories.


----------

